# Not much but it's all I've got.



## Jash (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have to work this morning so I got everything in the house that is battery powered and makes light. Mine, the wifes, the kids.

This is it.






And at night.






I've only got a few lights worthy of mention, the most recent being Mac's SST-50 drop-in for a 3-4 D Mag. We should be ok in the event of a blackout at least. Nitecore SR3 is missing because my son took it for show and tell.


----------



## m3flies (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like a pretty good collection. Doesn't matter what other people think of them. As long as you enjoy using them. Who cares?


----------



## ASheep (Aug 25, 2010)

Mate, you've got some very nice lights there! Between one of the lanterns, the TK-40 and the Quarks you'd be totally set for a blackout. 
Also, I'm totally digging that LEGO light  I wonder if solarforce will release cheap lego parts for your LEGO light 
What drop-ins are in those mags? I see one of those fusion showerheads, and the SST-50, what are the others?


----------



## Jash (Aug 26, 2010)

ASheep said:


> What drop-ins are in those mags? I see one of those fusion showerheads, and the SST-50, what are the others?



Yep, Fusion 36, Mac's SST-50 and a DX SSC-P7. The other two are just stock as they belong to the kids and can't be trusted with the good stuff yet. That will change soon as there is a CPF member up here in Brizzy who is on the way to becoming an official dealer for Malkoff and I've already put in an order for some XP-G drop-ins.

Next on the wish list is an HDS Systems light of some description. Maybe for Christmas, or an Olight SR91.

O there's so many lights and so little money!


----------



## ASheep (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, I've been reading a lot of good things about that fusion showerhead, but Maglites are so damn expensive here I can live without it.

Oh wow, an aussie malkoff dealer? There goes all my money  I just got my first P60 host, and I can tell this won't be my last 

That's a nice wishlist too  If only our budgets were limitless...


----------



## CDP930 (Aug 26, 2010)

The lego man is awesome


----------



## jhaydon (Aug 26, 2010)

ASheep said:


> Also, I'm totally digging that LEGO light



Are the LEDs in his feet the 5mm "domed cylinder" style? Pity you can't buy some high-powered drop-ins :laughing:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 26, 2010)

> Not much but it's all I've got



That's typical CPF! I count 30 lights in that picture and that is "not much"... :devil:  lovecpf


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 27, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> That's typical CPF! I count 30 lights in that picture and that is "not much"... :devil:  lovecpf



Lol true, once you get into customs the number will drop dramatically...trust me.


----------



## socom1970 (Aug 27, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Lol true, once you get into customs the number will drop dramatically...trust me.



+1 For sure!!! You start realizing that if you just hold off buying inexpensive lights, you can prepare to buy a couple customs that you can truly be proud to own for sure!

Add some McGizmos, some Milky creations, some FM lights, and maybe a Spy or two, and you will be blinded by their beauty, not just their output!:naughty:


----------

